
Ask HN: How many/which app accounts do you need to create for a new team member? - mcavaliere
For us it&#x27;s about 10 apps we have to add a new dev to (GitHub, Harvest, GSuite, Gusto, Slack, Clubhouse, Notion and a few others I&#x27;m forgetting).<p>I&#x27;m curious what the list looks like for everyone else.
======
kaikai
We manage this through a service, so it's not something we need to do manually
for every new employee. New folks get added to one or more groups and use SSO
to get access. It also varies by team, but for an engineer on my team it's
something like 15-20. At my previous company it was done by hand, and was
slack, aws, github, email, pagerduty. The list grew as the company grew.

~~~
mcavaliere
That’s awesome. What service do you use?

Or do you mean a custom webservice your company built?

~~~
kaikai
Okta; it's an external service.

